

Feds confiscate investigative reporter’s confidential files during raid - adventured
http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/exclusive-feds-confiscate-investigative-reporters-confidential-files-during-raid/

======
malandrew
This is a perfect example of the "War on Investigative Journalism" that the
current administration has been waging.

Every single reporter should be encrypting their files and taking other
measures to secure their documents in the event of a seizure, through an
unrelated warrant in this case, a border seizure or some other ploy to seize
papers unconstitutionally.

